# Any LOTUS 123 users out there?



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

The latest version of LOTUS 123 I upgraded to doesn't seem to support scrolling up and down through a spreadsheet by use of a "wheel" mouse. Is it just my PC or has anyone else discovered this quirk.

I just got a new mouse that also does sideways scrolling. That works fine. Scrolling in both directions also works within menu dialogue boxes. I just can't scroll up and down in spreadsheets with the wheel mouse.

Any ideas?


----------



## rccon (Jan 13, 2005)

PipeGuy said:


> The latest version of LOTUS 123 I upgraded to doesn't seem to support scrolling up and down through a spreadsheet by use of a "wheel" mouse. Is it just my PC or has anyone else discovered this quirk.
> 
> I just got a new mouse that also does sideways scrolling. That works fine. Scrolling in both directions also works within menu dialogue boxes. I just can't scroll up and down in spreadsheets with the wheel mouse.
> 
> Any ideas?


I just discovered this post, and this forum, in searching for a solution to the problem you describe. I see the post is three months old so I'm wondering if you have found a solution.
I have three computers, one with windows xp and two with windows 98. Each of them has lotus 123 release 5 installed, and I also have lotus 123 release 9.7 on the xp machine and one of the win98 machines. They all have logitech three-button trackballs with scroll wheel. On the computer with release 5 only, which is the oldest and slowest, the scroll wheel works in lotus 123, but on the other computers it doesn't work in either version, although it works in all other programs including lotus word pro.
On the win98 computer with both versions of lotus 123, the scroll wheel worked before a recent reinstall of the operating system and the programs, so it must be something I did wrong, but I can't figure out what it is. If you solved your problem, and can tell me how, a reply would be much appreciated. I'm a home builder and structural engineer in Seattle, WA.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Our problems are virtually identical right down to the # of machines, 123versions and OS. I haven't found a solution and I've posted everywhere I can think of. I don't think it's anything you did wrong. I did find that scrolling works in dialogue boxes. I've tried diferent drivers to no avail.
I just installed a new MS wireless mouse with 'sideways' scrolling capability on my XP machine running 123 9.8 only to find that the sideways scroll is the only aspect that works. Pretty frustrating.


----------



## rccon (Jan 13, 2005)

OK, pipe guy, I found the solution. A post in the lotus users group informs me that scrolling doesn't work with 123 release 9 on windows xp. It should work with windows 98. It doesn't on one of my computers, don't know why. Anyway, they suggested a program called flywheel, a free download, so I tried it and it solved the problem on the win98 computer. I haven't yet tried it on the xp machine, but they say it works for that too. I got it from PCWorld at http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download.asp?fid=23737&fileidx=1. Good luck.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

rccon - YOU ARE THE MAN!(NO OFFENSE INTENDED IF YOU ARE ACTUALLY THE WO-MAN  ) You have freed me from the enslavement I've suffered at the hands of the arrow keys and page up/down buttons. Thank you for referring me to flywheel - it works great.
I have been using 123 since 1987 and have fought the conversion to Excel through these many years. In my youth, before the imposition on time that attends marriage and family, I spent way too many late nights at the office writing complex macros and building huge spreadsheets. The introduction of 'worksheets', and the evolution of Windows based apps was almost too much for me to handle. The idea of divesting myself of all my treasured 123 spreadsheets/databases is something I just refuse to embrace. Thanks again for your help.
PS- did you ever try Quatro Pro way back when?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh, and by the way - sideways scrolling is 'the bomb' when it comes to spreadsheet navigation.


----------



## rccon (Jan 13, 2005)

Never used Quatro pro. I started with 123 when I got my first computer circa 1985 and used it for bookkeeping for my homebuilding business, and also spreadsheets for structural engineering design. I never was that adept at writing macros, but wrote a few in release 5 with the macro recorder. Later I got release 9 and liked it because the open file dialoge was consistent with other windows apps and a few feaures had been imroved, but I was disappointed to find the macro recorder was gone and the the query table function had been so greatly improved that I couldn't understand it. Likewise with scripts. They looked like a replacement for macros, but the help entries were so extensive it seemed like way too much trouble to do something in the new version that had been working fine in the old. So now I will write a macro in release 5, debug it in release 5, then move it to release 9. Seems akward, but it works, and lets me use what I already know.
I use Excel only when I have to because someone went me a file. Keystrokes and navigation habits, once learned, are hard to change. Like all habits, I guess. If it were not so, the U.S. would be metric, and the qwert keyboard would have disappeared long ago.
Did I see you on the design cad discussion group, or was that a different pipe guy?
Richard


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

rccon said:


> I never was that adept at writing macros, but wrote a few in release 5 with the macro recorder. Later I got release 9 and liked it because the open file dialoge was consistent with other windows apps and a few feaures had been imroved, but I was disappointed to find the macro recorder was gone So now I will write a macro in release 5, debug it in release 5, then move it to release 9. Seems akward, but it works. Keystrokes and navigation habits, once learned, are hard to change. Did I see you on the design cad discussion group, or was that a different pipe guy?


Back when you actually got a user's manual with an app I really enjoyed writing macros. Haven't written one since 123 was a DOS app. Lost interest when I couldn't open the book next to the keyboard and figure it out as I went. There are days when I wish I hadn't thrown away all my old 123 manuals. You're right about the nav habits - I still don't reach reflexively for the mouse before striking the '/' key.
Different pipe guy on the cad board. I'm afraid I know so little about CADD that I still think it's a pejorative term


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

*As far as whhel mouse goes Lotus 123 9.8 will work just fine*

microsoft cordless wheel mouse works with flywheel 3.35 version only but make sure that scroll bar in 123 is there it doesnot work without scroll bar on in lotus 123 version 9.8


----------



## DonaldE.Kliros (Jan 24, 2005)

You fellows have been discussing Lotus 123. That's fine if you like it.

I have been using their Symphony program, their Lotus 123 spinoff, since I first started using a computer back in 1985.

I won't leave it because I have all the information on how to use it( About 500 Pages)

Don


----------



## toffeelover (Mar 15, 2005)

Help !!!

Have been happily using my Lotus 123 r 5 software on an XP machine for a year now, only for it to suddenly stop working  

I get the following message when I double click on the desktop icon;

c:\windows\system32\autoexec.nt The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft applications

I've tried re-installing Lotus 123, just get the same message  

Any ideas???


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

did you 'un-install' before you re-installed?


----------



## toffeelover (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes and no :cheesygri 

When I went into Add/remove programs in Control Panel Lotus 123 was not listed.

I therefore deleted the Lotsuite directory using windows explorer, and then tried to reinstall.

Clicking on the install.exe brought up the message in my previous post


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I really don't know how to help you. What I can say is that I recently got over my aversion to paying for an on-site tech help service. I've used a 'geek' service twice now and for $75 a clip they came to my home-office, fixed the problems I had and were gone in under an hour. That's money well spent when I'd otherwise have taken an indefinite amount of time trying to teach myself how to fix the problems.


----------



## toffeelover (Mar 15, 2005)

Well thanks for trying anyway, Pipeguy :Thumbs: 

Don't know what I did to change things - the autoexec.nt was last edited in Oct 02, so it can't be that.

Has coincided with some irritating pop-ups appearing regularly while I'm online - maybe a full system virus scan might make a difference, I'll give it a go.


----------



## alonroz (Dec 30, 2009)

Most DOS problems on XP are solvable with Exdos:
exdos.com

You should try it. I work with it with Lotus 9 on XP and never had the scrolling issue.


----------

